# Help!!help!!help!!!!



## sublime guy (Mar 28, 2009)

2 days ago i bought some java moss from my local aquarium society. after buying them i noted that their where eggs scattered abot in the moss. so i placed them in an empty 5 gal hex tank knowing that they wuld get eaten if they didnt. i didnt expect anything to happen at all so i didnt really prepare. but today they all hatched and now i have 25 mystery fry swimmin around. this is acutually my first batch of fry and i would like to raise them all. the fry are 4mm long and almost 1mm across. they dont have any yolk sac if that helps any one with that might be that would be awsome. they almost look like glass cats. if anyone could tell me how to raise these fry it would be highly appreciated. thx in advance with any advise given


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well the first fry food is stuff that grows on java moss. After that, you could try Azoo artificial artemia or artificial rotifers. Hikari frozen baby brine shrimp or rotifers. The key with fry is to feed foods small enough to go in their mouths and to keep the water clean with water changes. Ask the seller what was in the tank. From a pet store, i'd expect danios, but from an aquarium society, maybe killies or tetras. How big were the eggs?


----------



## sublime guy (Mar 28, 2009)

the eggs were about 1-2mm big and where white if that helps.
how long will it take for the food supply in the moss run out and when should i start feeding the azoo or rotifers and for how long?


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Since you've got a local fish club, you may have a source there of even better foods - microworms or vinegar eels ! If you have any way to post a question to your club members (or if you've got email addresses or phone numbers for any members) I would try asking if anybody has any live fry food.
microworms and v eels are super easy to raise, easy to feed to fishes, and cheap/easy to have on hand "just in case" - I know alot of fish club members who always have some extra available and are happy to share.
I've got at least 3 two-liter coke bottles of v eels going in my fishroom year-round, and usually have at least one microworm culture going, often alot more than one (when they are going strong I split them frequently and sell or give away the resulting "starter" cultures).

If you can't get live foods, I would try the dry foods emc recommended, or the very very small sizes of "golden pearls". in my experience, infusoria on java moss will get a handful of fish thru a few days, or feed a few fish (maybe 2-3) for a few weeks (I've often found 1-2 young killies in "unfed" tanks full of java moss, weeks after I moved the adults).


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

i feed my fry crushed up pond sticks food


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Crushed Fishfood would work for live bearer fry but not egglaid fry. these guys are way to small to eat that stuff. it might just work if you could really grind the stuff up into a very fine powder. however, like Red said, the Local Club would be ideal. live food is way more healthy for the fry, nutrition wise.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Find a pond outside that has a lot of plants in it, and take a jar with you. Rub a bunch of the plants along the inner lip of the jar, and soon you'll have a jar full of greenish water. Let that jar settle for a couple of hours, and you'll have a layer of thick green goo below some clear water. Pour off the clear water and feed the green goo, only several drops at a time, to the fry about six times a day for 10 days, preferably with the pumps turned off for about 20 minutes so the fish are swimming in the green cloud.

You could also just get yourself some liquid fry food from any good petshop.


----------



## ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 4, 2009)

was the java moss in a tank with fish if so these could be what the species of the fry are maybe you should go back and check?


----------

